# Defunct publishers?



## Peter (Oct 19, 2004)

Does anyone know if Sprinkle Publications or Naphtali Press are still around. I found some sprinkle books but cant find any info about the publisher. I found a Naphtali website but when I emailed them I didnt get a response. Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 22, 2004)

Sprinkle is still in existence. P.O. Box 1094, Harrisonburg, VA. Write for catalog. No web site that I know of. Does not take credit card orders.

Naphtali also exists. I recently bought Dabney's "The Sensualistic Philosophy" (a critique). But not direct from them. Their website says "updated Oct 18, 2004," so ... try writing them again?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 22, 2004)

Bruce may be correct that Sprinkle is still in business but they have taken down their website which was working until earlier this year. 

Naphtali is still in business.


----------



## Peter (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks guys. Bruce, I know Sprinkle's address. They print it in all their books. So if I write to them they'll send me a catalog. All the printing dates in my books are in like the 80s, wasnt sure they were still around. Thanks.


----------



## RickyReformed (Oct 26, 2004)

Naphtali Press website:

http://www.naphtali.com

Naphtali Press Yahoo group (the site has passwords to unlock their free e-books):

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Naphtali/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 31, 2007)

A Visit to Lloyd Sprinkle


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey, I'm still around in more ways than one. Sorry Peter, if you sent a note I did not get it; too agressive spam filter probably. I have not published any thing in a couple of years but that may change this year.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 31, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I have not published any thing in a couple of years *but that may change this year*.


 
Ok...you asked for this. So what are you going to publish? Huh? Huh? Please tell us...we can't stand the wait!!!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 31, 2007)

crhoades said:


> Ok...you asked for this. So what are you going to publish? Huh? Huh? Please tell us...we can't stand the wait!!!



Well, as you may know, I've been focusing on CPJ and my critical text work on the Westminster Standards and Naphtali has suffered for it. I'm _probably_ going to do some POD stuff from out of print NP material; but I _might _reprint the Durham on Isaiah 53 the old fashioned and expensive way; not sure about either. I'd like to do at least some POD titles to get some of the back list back out there; repackage some of the Anthology material, etc. Googlebooks and like endeavors (such as "let's put the text out there for free") make publishing critical editons very daunting nowadays, particularly when you are as slow as I am.


----------

